
Email 101–Free course to help you write more professional emails - JoshDoody
http://masteringbusinessemail.com/email-101?ref=showhn
======
pitaa
Honestly, it just looks like more spam to me.

------
jacobwyke
Having read Josh's eBook on mastering email it's good to see him sharing more
of his knowledge in a free course...look forward to following along with the
course.

~~~
JoshDoody
Thanks for the kind words. I'm looking forward to your feedback on the course.
Cheers!

